# Glass Cutters in Lower Mainland



## Severum (Jan 4, 2012)

We are currently building a large custom terrarium. We have nearly finished but still need to find someone who is capable of cutting glass to our exact specifications. After giving the last guys a template and waiting around while they screwed up twice (because rectangles are hard! What do the little marks between the inches on my tape measure mean? What do you mean you wanted the edges polished - that wasn't a joke? You don't want to cut your hands on sharp frameless doors?) Yikes... We just got a call from them saying they were going to cut their losses and give our money back. If the mass produced doors on my Exo-Terras are so well fitted, I find it very hard to believe I'm asking too much here but my uncle has worked with several glass companies and says they're all as bad as the next.

I'm really hoping someone here can give me the name of a company they've had a good experience with. We don't want to waste much more time on these and we'd like to avoid further frustrations...


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Concept Aquarium in Calgary! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've always used A-1 glass in Aldergrove, I believe it's a Novus glass shop now, but still the same guys working there. They have always made my glass pieces exactly as I've asked for. edges have always been buffed, but if you want them polished just ask them to do it, that may cost you extra.


----------



## Severum (Jan 4, 2012)

Concept Aquariums does look very cool (and opens up so many temptations...) but I am looking for something local. Thank you though! I may keep them in mind for a future project.

Novus looks promising though! The fact that they're advertising frameless showers is certainly a good sign. Thank you!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

crystal glass chilliwack


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Severum said:


> Concept Aquariums does look very cool (and opens up so many temptations...) but I am looking for something local. Thank you though! I may keep them in mind for a future project.
> 
> Novus looks promising though! The fact that they're advertising frameless showers is certainly a good sign. Thank you!


They've shipped 2 custom tanks to me - VERY well packaged (90x30x36, 75x36x40). If you can't find anything local it's definitely worth it to go with them.

If you're wondering about the custom tanks... they can be found in my journal in the signature (90cm, 75cm). In terms of build quality, they are pretty well built. No issues - the silicon job is not perfect but that's to be expected considering what I paid.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I always use Candu Glass in Burnaby.


----------



## Severum (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, we will be making some calls over the next couple days and hopefully one of these guys will work out!


----------

